# WD ext. HDD.



## seamon (Apr 7, 2014)

I am confused between WD Elements 2 TB and WD My Passport 2 TB. What's the difference between them? Which one should I buy?
According to FK reviews, My passport gives full 2 TB whereas Elements gives only 1.85-1.9TB.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 7, 2014)

computer systems use binary number system where a factor of 1024 is used whereas manufacturers use decimal number system where a factor of 1000 is used.
in decimal/manufacturer terms 1kb=1000bytes
in computer terms 1kb=1024bytes
so the actual usable capacity of any typical computer storage device will always be less than manufacturer stated capacity.it also means no hard disk or ssd can give you full 2tb because that would require manufacturer to create a 2.1tb hdd/ssd.another thing to note for future is never trust FK reviews unless you know enough to filter 5% good reviews from 95% useless ones.


----------



## seamon (Apr 7, 2014)

OK thanks for the informative post.
My original question remains. Which one?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 7, 2014)

I am using my passport ultra and I got not exactly 2 TB but a bit more than 1.9.  Ugh I don't remember now. But my vote is for passport.


----------



## seamon (Apr 7, 2014)

$hadow said:


> I am using my passport ultra and I got not exactly 2 TB but a bit more than 1.9.  Ugh I don't remember now. But my vote is for passport.



check and confirm =.=

- - - Updated - - -

BTW which one is more durable?


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 7, 2014)

No drive can give full 2TB unless its used in linux. Windows will never show full disk space ever.
Go with Passport if the pricing is nearly same.
Else go with the cheaper one. 
Passport has some WD tools pre installed and hence is a bit costlier.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 7, 2014)

> No drive can give full 2TB unless its used in linux


wrong.i suggest reading my earlier post & then edit your post.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 7, 2014)

seamon said:


> check and confirm =.=
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> BTW which one is more durable?



Can't it is at home and I am in college atm.
I am fully satisfied with the built quality of the ssd.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 7, 2014)

there is about 7% lesser space compared to advertised storage due to the reason [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] mention above.
all 2 TB hdd's will have ~1862 GB space and not 2048 GB.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 8, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> wrong.i suggest reading my earlier post & then edit your post.



AFAIK Linux accepts 1KB as 1000 Bytes and hence it shows full space.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 8, 2014)

because linux adopted the kibibyte system: Kibibyte - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
in linux 1kB=1000bytes & 1KiB=1024bytes.linux can show you have full 2tb space but that is 2 terabytes of space not 2 tebibytes of space.fill your 2tb hdd under linux & then connect  it to windows pc & the size of filled files will be shown as less than 2tb.another example where linux made things unnecessarily complicated.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 8, 2014)

The Passport undoubtedly. I always recommend Passport Ultra for the much more compact size, but outta those two Passport. And don't worry, they are durable enough. Just not try to drop it 

Being said that, my Sony seems far more durable than Passport Ultra.


----------



## seamon (Apr 8, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> The Passport undoubtedly. I always recommend Passport Ultra for the much more compact size, but outta those two Passport. And don't worry, they are durable enough. Just not try to drop it
> 
> Being said that, my Sony seems far more durable than Passport Ultra.



I have already dropped my Seagate Expansion thrice and it is still working lol. I am talking about dropping from table height. Will the Passport break in such a scenario? Any experience??


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 8, 2014)

seamon said:


> I have already dropped my Seagate Expansion thrice and it is still working lol. I am talking about dropping from table height. Will the Passport break in such a scenario? Any experience??


No, I don't think so. I have dropped my decade old 120 GB Transcend too, twice still working, I meant to say try not to drop it often. Table height should be okay, but I don't trust nowadays product and their quality to be honest


----------



## $hadow (Apr 8, 2014)

seamon said:


> I have already dropped my Seagate Expansion thrice and it is still working lol. I am talking about dropping from table height. Will the Passport break in such a scenario? Any experience??



I dropped mine twice from more or less similar height and still working perfectly.


----------



## seamon (Apr 8, 2014)

^^ Good enough.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 8, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> because linux adopted the kibibyte system: Kibibyte - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> in linux 1kB=1000bytes & 1KiB=1024bytes.linux can show you have full 2tb space but that is 2 terabytes of space not 2 tebibytes of space.fill your 2tb hdd under linux & then connect  it to windows pc & the size of filled files will be shown as less than 2tb.*another example where linux made things unnecessarily complicated*.



and another way those clever greedy manufacturers found to fool/loot people.


----------

